# *Another* Kibble Question...



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Also, I don't know if I need a food with a high protein amount since he's a companion dog and doesn't compete in agility or anything and he's a toy breed. Why is choosing a good food so hard? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes the Acanya kibbles are actually quite large in size. When my babies were a puppy they refused to eat them. I tried soaking it in water and chicken broth but they wouldn't touch it. I had to CUT the kibbles in half for them. Yes cut the entire bag of kibbles in half. They ate it that way. If I missed a kibble then they would spit it out. So glad they are grown now and eats the whole kibble. The fish flavored Acanya kibbles are softer so you can try that one first. It was the first bag that they ate without me having to cut it in half. My babies hate fish but loves the kibbles.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Caniche said:


> Also, I don't know if I need a food with a high protein amount since he's a companion dog and doesn't compete in agility or anything and he's a toy breed. Why is choosing a good food so hard?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Choosing a good food and one that my babies were willing to eat was my biggest problem. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When Molly was a pup she also needed small kibble and I fed her 'Solid Gold Wee Bits'
Good quality grain free!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope that I don't offend anyone by saying this, but I do not like kibble period - I mean just look at it - it is processed to the point where it has no resemblance to food! And while I completely understand that it is necessary for the bigger ones, for the little ones, I think that there are lots if better options that won't break the bank due to the small amount that these guys eat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buzzieb41 (Sep 21, 2013)

Orijen puppy food or adult food, even large puppy food kibble is not large. Why not buy the smallest bag of Orijen puppy food and try it. Orijen differentiates between large puppy and regular puppy food because of the formulation. Large puppies have different dietary needs than small puppies. So, just go with the regular puppy food. The kibble is not big. I'm sure your pup will thrive on it. There is no artificial anything in the food.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

buzzieb41 said:


> Orijen puppy food or adult food, even large puppy food kibble is not large. Why not buy the smallest bag of Orijen puppy food and try it. Orijen differentiates between large puppy and regular puppy food because of the formulation. Large puppies have different dietary needs than small puppies. So, just go with the regular puppy food. The kibble is not big. I'm sure your pup will thrive on it. There is no artificial anything in the food.


I know Orijen is a great food, but five pounds is a pretty small mouth. And it's common with tpoos not to be able to chew the food or choke/gag on it and puke it back up. I don't really want to freak out about Cash choking on standard "puppy" kibble.

Who else thinks that pet food companies should sell 1-lb or 1/2
lb sample bags?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I hope that I don't offend anyone by saying this, but I do not like kibble period - I mean just look at it - it is processed to the point where it has no resemblance to food! And while I completely understand that it is necessary for the bigger ones, for the little ones, I think that there are lots if better options that won't break the bank due to the small amount that these guys eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not offended easily - so I'm all good with your comments! It's just a conversation.

Admittedly, kibble doesn't look appetizing. That's actually why I liked Halo. You can see vegetables in the mix. I've also tried Pet Fresh, but it goes bad so quickly. 

I won't feed raw. I have no problem with people who do and don't argue on its pros and cons - but it's just not for me.

What other solutions are there besides raw? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Freeze died raw? They don't look raw at all. My babies wouldn't touch raw but loves these. I started out with the smaller treat bag and they love it so I brought the bigger dinner sized bags. Not sure if there's any difference between the treat and dinner version. The treats are smaller and the dinner comes in a patty that you break off


----------



## buzzieb41 (Sep 21, 2013)

You might try dehydrated food fom The Honest Kitchen. I believe you can buy samples from them. The food is rated for all life stages. They don't have "puppy food." Just add water, wait 5 minutes, and you are good to go. Tastes good, too. I have tasted their Embark food...not bad! Again, no artificial anything. They have an excellent web site.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm not offended easily - so I'm all good with your comments! It's just a conversation.
> 
> Admittedly, kibble doesn't look appetizing. That's actually why I liked Halo. You can see vegetables in the mix. I've also tried Pet Fresh, but it goes bad so quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I always worry on message boards that people will take things in a different tone then I meant them.
What I really do not like about the kibble is that 99 percent of them the protein is in the form of meal - which is cooked for a very long time at very high temps, then put into the ingredients of the kibble to be cooked yet again- I would think that process has to seriously de-nature the protein.
You could try the higher end canned food. Or, I am not sure which aspect of raw bothers you - but the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried is not gross, and undergoes some sort of sterilization process that kills the bacteria. I crumble up a patty into a bowl and they eat it dry. And the ziwi peak air dried is like a bag of dime sized square jerky treats - not gross like raw at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

You need to try Acana small breed kibble. It uses great ingredients. Last month I have my VERY sensitive stomach Maltese in it. Her stomach is great now. I switch her to Holistic pregal kibble for changes of taste so she will not get bored


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out Dog Food Advisor online and they have lots of options, suggestions, reviews. Personally, I believe the brands you mentioned in the post are low quality, so you should be able to find lots of alternative options. Good luck.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Toy poodlelvr said:


> You need to try Acana small breed kibble. It uses great ingredients. Last month I have my VERY sensitive stomach Maltese in it. Her stomach is great now. I switch her to Holistic pregal kibble for changes of taste so she will not get bored


Although Sunny is not on small breed food (he is a mini) he does very well on Acana grain free.

Interesting information about "meals" in kibble; more protein and better than you think.

See: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/about-meat-meal/


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed Swizzle Honest Kitchen when we go on vacation and he scarfs it right up. It is a powder to which you add liquid so there is no issue of kibble size. It is a good high quality food.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Our new puppy is 3 lbs and can eat orejin no problems


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Check out Dog Food Advisor online and they have lots of options, suggestions, reviews. Personally, I believe the brands you mentioned in the post are low quality, so you should be able to find lots of alternative options. Good luck.


I know Eukanuba is a lower quality food, but Royal Canin has 3 stars (mediocre) and I chose it because the kibble was so much smaller. Artemis is a four star food, and Orijen and Acana are five star. I feed my adult tpoo Fromm Small Breed, which is also high quality. So I'm not sure which foods you're talking about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks, I always worry on message boards that people will take things in a different tone then I meant them.
> What I really do not like about the kibble is that 99 percent of them the protein is in the form of meal - which is cooked for a very long time at very high temps, then put into the ingredients of the kibble to be cooked yet again- I would think that process has to seriously de-nature the protein.
> You could try the higher end canned food. Or, I am not sure which aspect of raw bothers you - but the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried is not gross, and undergoes some sort of sterilization process that kills the bacteria. I crumble up a patty into a bowl and they eat it dry. And the ziwi peak air dried is like a bag of dime sized square jerky treats - not gross like raw at all.
> 
> ...


Well you don't have to worry about me! I value everyone's opinion (or try to). And I know that feeding raw has worked wonders for a lot of people. I'd consider it down the road, but it's not something I've put enough research into right now to switch. 

Dogfoodadvisor doesn't have a problem with meal - it's a higher concentrated form of protein according to them. 

What concerns me is that a lot dog kibble companies use diseased and dying chickens - many that die from unknown causes. That's why I originally went to Halo because they do not do that.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poo lover said:


> Our new puppy is 3 lbs and can eat orejin no problems


Orijen puppy or Orijen puppy small breed? I can't get the puppy small breed in the US that I see.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And the ziwi peak air dried is like a bag of dime sized square jerky treats - not gross like raw at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got to try these. Thanks


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Caniche said:


> I know Eukanuba is a lower quality food, but Royal Canin has 3 stars (mediocre) and I chose it because the kibble was so much smaller. Artemis is a four star food, and Orijen and Acana are five star. I feed my adult tpoo Fromm Small Breed, which is also high quality. So I'm not sure which foods you're talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Eukanuba, Purina, Royal Canin, etc. are all about the same IMO. I know -- everyone has a different opinion, too, and my sister probably feeds her dogs Purina or something, but I'd rather spend more $ on the quality of the food fed, and less on vet bills, that's all. Actually, she feeds Kibbles and Bits (yuk). Also, I tend to look for recalls, too, and some manufacturers have more than others. Acana is what Sunny has been on, as well as Honest Kitchen and some premade.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My babies said:


> I got to try these. Thanks


Great, but start out very slowly - try just giving them as treats to start - I think it tends to make stools a bit larger (which is good for the anal glands) but too abrupt a change will definitely be a problem!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Well you don't have to worry about me! I value everyone's opinion (or try to). And I know that feeding raw has worked wonders for a lot of people. I'd consider it down the road, but it's not something I've put enough research into right now to switch.
> 
> Dogfoodadvisor doesn't have a problem with meal - it's a higher concentrated form of protein according to them.
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That's what I call a reverse kong - PB on the outside lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

